# Stolen from Haydock! Choc lab.



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Fudge, a 7 year old female chocolate lab stolen at 9.07pm on Tuesday 21st of May from her back garden. She is not spayed but is microchipped. It was filmed on CCTV, the image isn't crystal clear but appears to be a female, dark hair tied up, wearing a grey/brown tracksuit which has a white logo on the front of the top and down the front thigh of one leg, she is driving a black, three door hatchback.

This is a screenshot of the car.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rikalaily said:


> Fudge, a 7 year old female chocolate lab stolen at 9.07pm on Tuesday 21st of May from her back garden. She is not spayed but is microchipped. It was filmed on CCTV, the image isn't crystal clear but appears to be a female, dark hair tied up, wearing a grey/brown tracksuit, she is driving a black, three door hatchback.
> 
> Have tried to screen shot pics but paint is playing up and is refusing to not save the whole white sheet with the pic grrr.


Have you lodged her details on dog lost?
DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Other good places is to lodge the details with the local council dog warden as strays are the jurisdiction of the local council, just in case she gets turned loose.

Also if its within the M25 area Battsea operate a lost and found data base that you can lodge her on.

Lost Dogs & Cats Line - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

Really hope they manage to trace her and get her back.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Have you lodged her details on dog lost?
> DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners
> 
> Other good places is to lodge the details with the local council dog warden as strays are the jurisdiction of the local council, just in case she gets turned loose.
> ...


Have told the owner about dogs lost and to get in touch with the dog warden incase they dump her as the word gets out. Thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rikalaily said:


> Have told the owner about dogs lost and to get in touch with the dog warden incase they dump her as the word gets out. Thanks


Manchester and cheshire dogs home covers areas within a 50 mile radius
of the home, dont know if that covers the area she was taken? , as it could be possible if turned loose she may even end up there perhaps or a memeber of the public may even take her there you never know.

Lost Dog | Manchester and Cheshire Dogs' Home

Although if shes chipped it should be picked up on of course if she did turn up somewhere like that.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Manchester and cheshire dogs home covers areas within a 50 mile radius
> of the home, dont know if that covers the area she was taken? , as it could be possible if turned loose she may even end up there perhaps or a memeber of the public may even take her there you never know.
> 
> Lost Dog | Manchester and Cheshire Dogs' Home
> ...


Thanks, will pass the link on


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Probably stating the obvious but can they make out the registration or at least part of it? Maybe with the colour and make and model which should be easy enough to identify, the police maybe able to locate the car and owner. Assuming the cat isnt stolen which I suppose it could be.

I guess thats something thats already been done though and the police are involved?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had another thought which they could well have done anyway, Have they printed off posters with a photo of the dog and the car and a description of the woman and put them all over the local area including busy areas like supermarkets and shopping centres. Just a thought if they havent the hotter they make the dog then maybe the chance that they wont keep her.

Are they on face book or twitter? If they havent already they could put the details and photos on there and ask people to share to get the word out.


----------

